# Glass thickness calculator



## Flagg37 (Aug 23, 2015)

I've found several calculators that I can input the dimensions of my tank design bit all of them seem to only calculate for regular plate glass and sometimes acrylic but I've never seen one for using tempered glass. Does anyone know of one that will do this calculation?


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I wouldn't use tempered glass for an aquarium. Call it personal preference, but tempered glass is what they use in car windows, etc., and has a tendency to shatter into small pieces that wont cut you. However, it shatters, so if you use it for a tank, you won't get cut, but the chances of saving fish drastically reduces. I would rather have something that will crack and give me a chance to safely move the fish out instead of shatter and then try to pick them out of the glass... 

Then again, I could be completely wrong.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

If the glass shatters into small pieces, then wouldn't the fish simply swim away from under it? How would it trap them?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

big b said:


> If the glass shatters into small pieces, then wouldn't the fish simply swim away from under it? How would it trap them?


You have got to be kidding me kid!!! WHAT HAPPENS TO ALL THE WATER??!!! WHATS LEFT BEHIND??!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Your posts are hidden from my view reef, it's no use making a comment directed at me if that's what you were doing.


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

actually , tempered glass is extremely strong.i have seen it hit with a 2x4 and not break.the aquariums we see with tempered glass only have it as the bottom.that is because it's weakness is protected.and the weakness is the edge.tempered glass can take a pretty serious hit on the face.but a tap from the blade of a screwdriver on the edge will cause it to shatter.NEVER use tempered glass for anything with an unprotected edge.
but if one is hellbent on using it the thickness should be no more or no less than plate glass.
i have built many 120 gallon tanks using 1/4" glass.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

big b said:


> Your posts are hidden from my view reef, it's no use making a comment directed at me if that's what you were doing.


Yup, gonna keep makin them also. Directed at you. You make comments like that, are you kidding me!!


----------



## Flagg37 (Aug 23, 2015)

So no one knows of one?


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Flagg37 said:


> So no one knows of one?


I do not  Sorry


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

clumsycarp said:


> i have seen it hit with a 2x4 and not break.


I kinda wanna do that myself now .


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Normally for small tanks, 1/2" plate glass is used, you can get away with using 3/8" to 1/4" tempered glass.
I wouldn't use it, its polarized, and when looking through it at an angle, will give you a big ol headache after awhile.
But again, caution must be used, as they are not do not take kindly to a weird strike against it, like plate glass.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

big b said:


> If the glass shatters into small pieces, then wouldn't the fish simply swim away from under it? How would it trap them?


I was thinking of using it for a lid, not for the walls of an aquarium.


----------

